# The feet!!



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33906&stc=1&d=1381616418
Hi, I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome yesterday! We took this picture of Lily today. This gives an idea of her size...lol!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Ohhh how cute!! She is tiny!! Xoxo


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

She is so adorable!! How old did you say she was again?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> She is so adorable!! How old did you say she was again?


She is 5 mos.! I'm having problems with posting pics. The one with the feet is the JPEG. 
The other one is Lily with her two Mexican Fenchie sisters, (French Bulldog x Chihuahua). They are 8 lbs.


----------



## Lilys Mum (Sep 25, 2013)

She is so cute, my baby is called Lily too. She's that small at 5 months old??


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ohh she is only 5 months  my Baby was that small too at that age  I miss the little hamster lol  bit he isn't big now eighter...he weighs 2,5 kg now as an adult.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

The first pic doesn't come up. 

If you want to upload a pic like this 








So it comes up without a attachment this is how you do it. The first steps take a wile but once done its very quick. 

1. Download -if on mobile or tablet- photobucket app if you are using pc go to Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing and sign up. 

2. Once done tap/click upload media. Find the picture you would like to post onto the forum and wait for it to compleat. 

3. Once done tap/click my albums and find the photo. Tap the i (as in information) you will see 4 diffrent URL's. 

4 Tap/click the IMG url. If you have tapped it will say "copied IMG url" if you are using pc you need the highlight then copy the link. 

5 double tap on your post or read you want to post a pic if you are using mobile/table then paste. If using a pc right click and press paste. This will put the code into your post and will therefore give you the picture without using a attachment. 

Once you get the hang of it, it takes less then a minuite to do that way everyone can see your pic without having to click the attachment 
Hoped this helps


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

sammyp said:


> Ohhh how cute!! She is tiny!! Xoxo


She's a corker!! Thanks so much!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

sammyp said:


> The first pic doesn't come up.
> 
> If you want to upload a pic like this
> 
> ...


OH..perfect, I will see if I can do. I do already have an album, I'll mess with it!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lilys Mum said:


> She is so cute, my baby is called Lily too. She's that small at 5 months old??


Aawww, your Lily is adorable!!! She is a little over 2 lbs. she will probably be small.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Im not the best at explaining but good luck lol !! Cant wait to see some more pics


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Ohh she is only 5 months  my Baby was that small too at that age  I miss the little hamster lol  bit he isn't big now eighter...he weighs 2,5 kg now as an adult.


How old is your baby?? He's beautiful!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww Lily is so adorable and tiny!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

She is so sweet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

She's so sweet! I don't know what she has in her mouth, but it looks as if she's walking a much larger dog! My little Florrie is a teeny 5-month-old too - they are such fun, aren't they?


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

oh my, your Lily is adorable! So bright eyed, and she just looks like she is a happy puppy!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow so teeny tiny!! How much does she weigh?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

loupey said:


> Wow so teeny tiny!! How much does she weigh?


She weighs a little over 2 pounds. The vet thinks she will be around 3.5 pounds. I have to say that it is not easy taking care of a pup this size, but she is a sweetie!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww Lily is so adorable and tiny!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ha,ha, she was trying to walk her sister in this pic! No luck though!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

You are right..she's trying to pull her sister!! Too funny


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lupita's mom said:


> oh my, your Lily is adorable! So bright eyed, and she just looks like she is a happy puppy!


Thank you!! She really is a happy go lucky little girl. She has not a fear in the world & loves everybody, young & old!


----------

